# [CoC d20] Tatters of the King (OOC)



## Yellow Sign (May 10, 2006)

*The stars are right
Hastur's gaze gains brief focus upon the Earth. 
And things change.*

*IT IS OCTOBER 1928.*
London is the capital of an empire covering a quarter of the globe and governing one quarter of the human race. The people busy themselves with concerns of politics and government, finance and production, work and recreation. How fragile things are. What ignorance there is. 

There are those who engage in different pursuits — who would see an inhuman power come to Earth such that it would make mundane activity seem like a last twitch before dying. 

Over this winter its taint emerges: the sensitive and the weak feel it first. Few know the source, but some welcome it unconsciously — finding in it an enexamined thrill. Artists’ work is strangely influenced, and they mine this vein of creativity. Many exhibitions this season feature similar images: a social gathering gripped by repressed panic; a lake or marsh cloaked in mist; a presence just off-canvas. New fiction and theatrical releases offer scenes of upheaval and confusion that never reach a climax. Seances and mediumistic exhibitions bring untoward results and end in disruption. Others feel new lines of communication opening; some claim God is talking to them. 

All feel the lure of the stars. 


I am restarting a Call of Cthulhu d20 play by post game. I am an experienced Keeper but have not played or run a play by post game in over a year or two. 


Tatters of the King is a new Campaign from Chaosium which pits a group of investigators against the forces of the Great Old One Hastur! It looks very well written and should be alot of fun to play and run. The game begins in London but the players will see many a haunted and exotic locales on their hunt to stop the King in Yellow. 

I will require 4 or 5 investigators: ideally one should be a psycho-analyst or alienist and published in this field, and one or more of the others should be involved in the creative arts. It is convenient if the investigators live in or near London, but one or more can be foreign-based if they are prepared to travel to Britain to address events there. 

Starting character level is 4th and abilities will be generated using 4d6 droping the lowest dice x 7 and taking the best 6. You may place your stats as you wish. Remember that you get a +1 stat bump at 4th level. Hit points will be max at 1st level and roll normally for hit points per level after that. You can use Invisible Castle to generate your stats, skill rolls, attacks, and other random numbers.

----

The game has just gotten started when the Crash hit. I have four players again so I am going to try and get the game off the ground. I will take Alternates if anyone is interested. 

YS


----------



## ZeroGlobal2003 (May 10, 2006)

I'm not really sure. I'd like to continue, and I have copy of my character sheet around here somewhere. Its up to you and the others.

Zero


----------



## Lukeworm (May 10, 2006)

I'm for continuing the game, this is however mostly up to Yelow Sign as it will require significant amount of reconstroction.

Do anyone know if the lost of the last months database is final? It may be better to wait a few more days to see if it may be repaired

I also have a copy of my character of line so a new Rogue Gallery thread can be started.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 10, 2006)

Let's wait and see then. They are talking about a possible fix that will restore things to May 8th. Its a big mabye at the moment though.


----------



## ZeroGlobal2003 (May 11, 2006)

If we can get the May 8th day then by all means lets continue. If we are without, I'd like to continue unless its too much work for Yellow Sign, I wont hold it against you. 

Zero


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 11, 2006)

Well it looks like there is no other back up so what we have is what we got. Let me look over what I salavaged off of Google. 

Who has copies of their character sheets?

YS


----------



## Lukeworm (May 11, 2006)

Maybe to late but this was posted on another thread by Mallak:

One more possibility that may work for some people: local cache. Browsers save a copy of a page on the local drive, and if you're clever you can recover that page. Generally, you will have had to have not been to the thread since it went down for this to work, so it might not apply to most people.

Instructions for Firefox:
IMPORTANT! Before trying to read anything from the cache, click on "File" --> "Work Offline". This will ensure that Firefox reads from the cache and doesn't try to "update" from the website.

Type "about:cache" into the address bar. This will bring up a page all about your cache. Explore and see if you can find the pages you're missing. Try doing a Find (CTL-F) for "www.enworld.org/showthread.php". When you find one, click on it. If you haven't been to that page since the crash, it should have the missing posts in it. Save the page.

For those of you running PbP games, ask your players to try this, as one of them may have something you don't.

Based on this advice I recoverd the first page of the IC thread and the OOC thread. This are not complete but do contain all four characters.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 17, 2006)

Well only two players have responded to this thread after the Crash. 

It looks like interest has lagged in this game. It was moving pretty slowly even pre-crash. So I will most likely close it down. Though I appreicate everyone's interest and I will most likely start a new Call of Cthulhu game in the near future.

YS


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 18, 2006)

Lukeworm and ZeroGlobal2003,

Would you two still be up to continue the game? I could try and recruit two new players and try and get the game running again. If we get the game started, I would like to get it moving a bit faster than it was going. What do yall think?

YS


----------



## ZeroGlobal2003 (May 18, 2006)

Sorry Yellow  I was into it 

I look forward to the next one.

Zero


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 18, 2006)

ZeroGlobal2003 said:
			
		

> Sorry Yellow  I was into it
> 
> I look forward to the next one.
> 
> Zero





I am still up to getting it going. If your game.   We can always get some new blood in here. The game was still in it's beginning stage so we haven't lost to much. 

YS


----------



## Lukeworm (May 18, 2006)

Well if you are up to restarting and recruiting then yes.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 18, 2006)

Lukeworm, 
I cannot seem to open the OOC file that you posted. 

YS


----------



## Lukeworm (May 18, 2006)

For some reason the file extension is clipped. Adding ".zip" extension to the file's name should unable you to open it. 
let me know if this dosn't work.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 18, 2006)

Thanks Lukeworm that did it.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 18, 2006)

Here is the new Rogues Gallery Character Thread.


----------



## Lukeworm (May 20, 2006)

Just a humble BUMP.


----------



## Iron Captain (May 20, 2006)

I would be interested in playing a cthulhu game. I have experience with the old version (The percentile based one) as well as D20 in general but I've only looked at the new rules very briefly. I could try and read them tonight and have a character by tomorrow evening (maybe monday).


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 21, 2006)

Hey YS,

I'm still here and want to continue playing.  For some reason I didn't notice you had started this thread about the game after the crash.  With all the restart threads and whatnot when everything came back up, I must have missed this one.  On top of that, I have been mostly offline over the past few days as work was a bit hectic.  Good to see you are planning to continue.

So, present and ready to play!   

Toric


----------



## Iron Captain (May 21, 2006)

Won't be able to do a character today but will probably have one up tomorrow.
Is there any role that needs to be filled?
What kind of PCs are already present?

I will of course bow out if the other missing players show up.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 22, 2006)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Hey YS,
> 
> I'm still here and want to continue playing.  For some reason I didn't notice you had started this thread about the game after the crash.  With all the restart threads and whatnot when everything came back up, I must have missed this one.  On top of that, I have been mostly offline over the past few days as work was a bit hectic.  Good to see you are planning to continue.
> 
> ...




Glad to hear that your still in the game. So that makes 4 players then. 

So how do you want to work this? Start back up at the reception? Hummm...


YS


----------



## Iron Captain (May 22, 2006)

*Yellow Sign:* What kind of character would be of the most help to the group? I am currently thinking about creating a medical doctor or some sort of professor but let me know what would be needed most or is still missing from the group. (Brawl seems to be covered by Lukeworm).


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 22, 2006)

*Jefferson Grant*, male archaeologist, Def 4; HD: 6+3d6+8 (hp 20); Init +0; Spd 30 ft.; AC 12 (+2 Class), touch 10, flat-footed 10; Base Atk/Grp: +2/+3; Att rifle +2 ranged (2d10, x3); SV: Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +5; Str 13, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 18.

*Skills and Feats:* Appraise +10, Bluff +11, Climb +1, Diplomacy +11, Knowledge (archaeology) +10, Knowledge (geography) +10, Knowledge (history) +10, Knowledge (occult) +10, Research +10, Search +10, Speak Other Language(Egyptian 1, Ancient Egyptian 3, Greek 1, Latin 2, German 1, French 2, Arabic 1) 7, Spot +8; Sensitive, Wealthy, Weapon Proficiency (rifle).

*Possessions:* $18,802, Lee-Enfield Mark III rifle (2d10 x3, bolt 10/mag, range 200, 2x box ammo (200), hard rifle case, wool golf cap, leather shoes, cashmere suit, , shirt, lace bottom breaches, 10 pencils, 5 writing pads, hiking boots, leather gloves, 10 volume encyclopedia, gold pocket watch, house (for a year).

*Sanity:* 60/99. Starting:60

*Core Skills:* Appraise, Bluff, Climb, Diplomacy, Knowledge (archaeology), Knowledge (geography), Knowledge (history), Knowledge (occult), Research, Search, Speak Other Language, Spot

Jefferson was born in the United States, but was sent to boarding schools in Europe at a very early age by uncaring parents. He became fascinated with the history of the world while visiting the museums of France, German, and Britain. He later enrolled at a British university near London to study archaeology, and graduated with honors. Sadly, his parents passed away before he finished school, but his inheritance has allowed him to begin planning expeditions of his own, specifically to Egypt to study the pyramids.

Jefferson is a suave product of proper education and aristocracy. He dresses well, if not as fine as he could, and he has an overwhelming charm that women find irresistible. Lately though he has begun to have strange feelings when visiting certain museums. He is usually quite at home working at night at the museums, staying after the other staff has long gone home, but certain statues and items have begun to evoke unnatural fear in him. He sometimes thinks he hears noises or seas someone when no where is there, but he as written this off as paranoia and thinks the coming trip to Egypt will do him good, with its exercise and fresh air.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 22, 2006)

*Anthony Murdock*, male professor, age 36, Def 4; HD: 6+3d6+4 (hp 19); Init +0; Spd 30 ft.; AC 12 (+2 Class), touch 10, flat-footed 10; Base Atk/Grp: +2/+2; Att pistol +2 ranged (2d8, x3); SV: Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +6; Str 11, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 14, Cha 13

*Skills and Feats:* Concentration +5, Diplomacy +10, Gather Information +8, Knowledge (art) +10, Knowledge (astronomy) +10, Knowledge (London) +10, Knowledge (occult) +10, Knowledge (psychology) +10, Listen +8, Research +10, Speak Other Language (Chinese 1, Latin 3, German 1, French 2, Arabic 2, Spanish 2) 11 total ranks, Spot +8; Alertness, Trustworthy, Weapon Proficiency (pistol).

*Possessions:* Colt M1917 revolver (2d8 x3, range 20) 2x box ammo (200), pocket watch

*Money:* $3,000 per year income; $5,937.80 in savings

*Sanity:* 70/99. Starting:70

*Core Skills:* Concentration, Diplomacy, Gather Information, Listen, Knowledge (art), Knowledge (astronomy), Knowledge (London), Knowledge (occult), Knowledge (psychology), Research, Speak Other Language, Spot

Anthony is a professor at Oxford University. He has lived in London for six years after having been offered a job teaching at Oxford while he was a professor New York University.

(Okay, that should get things moving. I will add more to his history soon and probably will add more to his possession list as well. I haven't totally decided what he is a professor *of* at Oxford but probably Art or Psychology. If you have any suggestions in this regard Yellow Sign, feel free to run it by me.)

----

Psychology professor will work. I'll probably ditch Knowledge (astronomy) as a core skill and replace it with Psychoanalysis. I'll post him in the Rogues Gallery soon.

----

Toric, 
Check over this sheet. I was from the OOC thread and I don't know if you changed anything. 

YS


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 22, 2006)

Picking things up at the reception sounds good to me...


----------



## Iron Captain (May 22, 2006)

How many ranks does a character recieve for a language he gains via his Intelligence bonus?
How many ranks does he have to begin with? Just one?


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 22, 2006)

Iron Captain said:
			
		

> How many ranks does a character recieve for a language he gains via his Intelligence bonus?
> How many ranks does he have to begin with? Just one?




You don't gain any languages because of an INT bonus. That was a typo in the book. You just get extra languages other than your native one when you spend skill points to get ranks in the Speak Other Language skill.


----------



## Iron Captain (May 22, 2006)

Do you add your INT bonus when making Speak Language checks?

Sorry for so many questions character is almost done.


----------



## Iron Captain (May 23, 2006)

Name: Dr. Richard Newcastle
Profession: Medical Doctor
Age: 32
Height: 1,82
Weight: 72lbs.
Hair: Light Brown/Dark Blonde
Level: 4

*Stats:*

STR 09
DEX 11
CON 10
INT 16
WIS 14
CHA 12 (Was 11 before Stat Increase)

*Saving Throws (Defensive Option):*

Fort: +1
Refx: +4
Will: +6

Bab: +2

Hit Points:6+2+5+5 = 18

*Skills:*
Core Skills:

_Skill +total bonus(ranks bought)_
_Total Bonus = Ranks + Ability Bonus + Misc. _

Diplomacy +7(6); Gather Information +5(4); Heal +12(7); Knowledge(Biology) +7(4); Knowledge(History) +7(4); Knowledge(Medicine) +10(7); Listen +8(4); Research +8(5); Search +8(5); Sense Motive +5(4); Speak Language Other (Latin 2; Greek 2; French 1); Spot +8(4);

Other Skills:
Move Silently +4(4); Swim +2(3); Drive +2(2)

Feats:
Alertness; Skill Emphasis (Heal);  Weapon Proficiency (Shotgun)

*Income and Possesions:*
Income:

Roll (1d6+2) = 8

Savings: $14,000
Yearly Income: $8,000

Possesions:

Living Arrangments: House $1,000 per year

Clothing:
Casual: Cashmere Dress Suit with leather dress gloves and bowler hat
Formal: Silk Dress Suit or Tuxedo as appropriate
Outdoors: Hiking Suit with good hiking boots and leather gloves
Other: Hunting clothes and Golf clothes

Medical Supplies: First Aid Kit (In car and at home); Basic Doctor's Diagnostic Kit; Medical Bag containing various supplies such as bandages, gloves, scalpel, rubbing alchohol, various chemicals and ointments etc.

Other Possesions of note: Winchester 12 Gauge Shotgun; 2 boxes Ammunition; Expensive Wrist Watch

Background: Richard grew up just outside of London. His father was a quite successful doctor who wanted the best for his only child. Richard enjoyed many of the finer aspects of life while visiting a private boarding school in London before he studied medicine at Oxford. He enjoys hunting and golf in his spare time as well as driving through the countryside in his car. He rents a small house in the upper class part of London where he lives together with his wife Margaret.

Appearance: Richard has a slim figure with a thin and long face. He wears his hair neatly combed to the side and is always clean shaven if he can help it.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Yellow Sign:* I didn't know how accurately you wanted us to record our possesions and their cost so I simply subtracted $2,000 (pounds?) from my savings. I hope this is okay, otherwise I can do it more accurately.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 23, 2006)

Iron Captain said:
			
		

> Do you add your INT bonus when making Speak Language checks?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions character is almost done.





Yes.

No problem!    I am here to help. 

YS


----------



## Lukeworm (May 23, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> So how do you want to work this? Start back up at the reception? Hummm...
> YS




Strating at the reception sounds good. Also it is a reasnbale place to introduce new characters or part with others.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 24, 2006)

Well here is what we have so far. 


*The Players:*

*Major (Retired) Cyril Humblet* - Aristocratic _(Lukeworm)_
*Anthony Murdock* - Oxford Professor _(Toric_Arthendain) _ 
*Dr. Richard Newcastle* - Doctor of Medicine _(Iron Captain)_
*Jefferson Grant* - Archeologist _(ZeroGlobal2003)_

Now I don't know if ZeroGlobal2003 knows that we are starting the game up or if he is still interested in playing. As soon as I hear from him we will get started again. 

We have a new player - Iron Captain! Welcome aboard! Dr. Newcastle should fit in well. 

I am still working on how to fit Dr. Newcastle into the game. But it shouldn't be hard.   

If you haven't all ready please post your characters in the game's Rogues Gallery thread. 


YS


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 24, 2006)

Toric,
What is Murdock a professor of at Oxford?

YS


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 24, 2006)

Murdock is a professor of art at Oxford.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 25, 2006)

Hello, I played CoC (I don't think it was D20) once at a friend's berthday party and had alot of fun, I was interested in joining a PbP game on EnWorld but I'm a bit confused.  I posted in the "GMs, recruit and regroup games here!" thread about this but I figured a more consentraited approach woudn't hurt.  I've read this thread and your game seems really cool, the thing is, I've only got the 3.5 D&D CRBs and the Forgotten Realms CS.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 25, 2006)

Hello Dire Lemming,

If your interested in playing but don't have the rule book, I would be glad to help you make a character.   

Currently I am trying to get the game restarted after the forum crashed a few weeks ago and we lost some posts. Well a lot of posts. Luckly we had just gotten started so it shouldn't  be to hard to get back on track. Though I have lost a couple of players. 

So, my first question would be what kind of character would you like to play?


YS


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 25, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the fast reply.  I guess you live nowhere near me or are as bad at going to sleep(Man what's the word for that?) as I am.

The other time I played I was an ex-military gun pcy- enthusiast, and it seemed to fit me just fine.  Along with that, this group seems not to have any combatants, so I suppose playing one would be beneficial to the group as well.  I'm not sure I'd want to be the same kind of combatant.  I tend to play characters that are somewhat apposed to killing.  Also, I'm a big fan of Sherlock Holmes so my character might be as well and consequently want to meet Sir Arthur Conan Doyle. 

EDIT: If my guy uses guns can he dual wield Colt 1911s?


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 26, 2006)

I have started a new IC thread for the game and posted what I had saved from the crash. 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2850817#post2850817

I am going to NPC Jackson Grant until ZeroGlobal2003 shows back up. If he doesn't then I have a nice NPC to maim or mutilate!    I will also NPC Dr. Pickering. 

Iron Captain, 
Let's say that Dr. Richard Newcastle was at the theater and saw the play. Please look over any of the spoilers for Dr. Allistair Pickering in the 2nd IC post. They should continue your reactions and observations during the play. Dr. Newcastle is currently nursing a drink at the after party at the theater as he is too rattled to leave at the moment.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 26, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> EDIT: If my guy uses guns can he dual wield Colt 1911s?




If you think it will help but I doubt it!


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 26, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> If you think it will help but I doubt it!





Yeah, good point.  I can't remember how many times I fired my shotgun into that zombie's face in the game I played face.    This of course was after one of our number had run over to it thinking it was a wounded person and gotten attacked by it.  Then the person next to me decided to try and shoot it despite his complete lack of firearms ability, he hit the first guy and kocked him down, I didn't let him fire again, sent him out to try to pull the other guy inside.  Somehow we all survived that encounter.

I guess I should read your IC thread before deciding on what type of character to make but it would be keen to be like a monster hunter or something, like with a sword, the sword could even be keen  .


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 26, 2006)

I am not looking for monster hunters or the like in this game. Call of Cthulhu is all about atmosphere, intelligent detective work, and moments of horrendous terror. While having a character with some good combat ability is a good thing, they should be able to mix in well on a role-playing stand point as well.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 26, 2006)

Heh, after reading the IC thread I see what you mean.  We did only fight two monsters during the entire game I played before, and one of them only appeared due to my character's triggerhappyness. (poor pcychotic hobo turned zombie)

I'm not really good at subtle creativity, and all the obvious choices are covered.  I'm not to good with early ninties english history.  I had a premade character in my other game.

What if I played a professor of eastern history?  It could be a good reason to have experience with some sort of martial art, while at the same time not being completely rediculous.  See, I really have no idea what is a good idea for this game, I'm just happy for the chance to play.  I would be happy with a premade character.

Well, my proposal is some sort of history professor, since it seems the others are all intelectuals and I actually quite like history.  It seems like a combat focused character isn't going to do well in this game.

As a quick and easy way into the game I could perhaps already be a member of the audience, and happened to be curious enough to stick around.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 27, 2006)

If ZeroG doesn't return, can Anthony steal Jackson's date???   



			
				Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> I am going to NPC Jackson Grant until ZeroGlobal2003 shows back up. If he doesn't then I have a nice NPC to maim or mutilate!    I will also NPC Dr. Pickering.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 27, 2006)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> If ZeroG doesn't return, can Anthony steal Jackson's date???





Well Anthony will have to see what Monica thinks about that idea.   


What a pleasent surprise. Docter Pickering is back! 


YS


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 27, 2006)

Dire Lemming, 

It looks like most of my players have returned. So I don't think that I will have an opening just yet. I will put you on the alternate list so if someone drops you will be the first to be asked to join. I hope that will be ok. 

YS


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 27, 2006)

Aww man, okay, thanks.


----------



## WargamerX (May 27, 2006)

Sorry about the delay returning.  I am assuming that we are starting at the post-play party?


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 27, 2006)

WargamerX said:
			
		

> Sorry about the delay returning.  I am assuming that we are starting at the post-play party?





Thats the plan. Glad to have you back WargamerX

YS


----------



## Iron Captain (May 28, 2006)

I'm simply going to assume that Dr. Newcastle visited the play with his wife Margaret. 
If that's not what you had in mind YS let know.


----------



## ZeroGlobal2003 (May 30, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm here if we are still going on with things. Sorry, I saw YS's post and figured it was done 

And you can still steal my date for all I care 

Zero


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 7, 2006)

Sorry about the delay. I have been very busy lately but things are back to normal now. I will get cracking and get this game back on track! 

YS


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi.  Could you guys still use an extra player?  I would love to play in this game and would be okay with playing any kind of character that the game needs my person to be.  Thanks!


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 14, 2006)

psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> Hi.  Could you guys still use an extra player?  I would love to play in this game and would be okay with playing any kind of character that the game needs my person to be.  Thanks!




We are full at the moment but I will put you on the Alternate list if we have an opening. 

YS


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 14, 2006)

*kicks game thread*   

Let's see if we can get this game moving. Forwards, Backwards, Sideways, what ever!    

Hopefully a bunch of posts by yours truely will get the pot boiling! 

YS


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 14, 2006)

Iron Captain,

What is Dr. Newcastle's wife's name?


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 14, 2006)

Dr. Newcastles' Wife's name is Margaret. She was born Margaret Hemingsworth and her parents are Lucille and Hedwig Hemingsworth. Hedwig was a pilot in the first world war but had to retire  after the war due to a wound that has left his left leg lame at times. Dr. Newcastle and Major Hemingsworth are on excellent terms and sometimes actually go duck hunting together and Dr. Newcastle is also the major's physician.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey Guys,

For some reason, I just cannot get this game back on track. I cannot wrap my head around the adventure and be motivated enough to try and move it along since the crash. So I want to apologized to everyone because I am going to shut this game down. My creative juices have run dry with this game. Sorry.  :\ 

I want to thank all my players and I hope we can get in a game sometime in the future. 


YS


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 16, 2006)

It's a shame your cancelling but if you do not have the motivation to continue it would probably be a waste of energy to keep playing.
Thanks for the heads up and I'll see you around.


----------



## Lukeworm (Jun 16, 2006)

Ye, for some reason this game didn't realy got a chance. Even before the crash it was slow going and later no one had the 'energy' to jumpstart it back. 

We could say that the writing was on the wall, or in this case the yelow sign .


----------

